# Symantec Endpoint Protection Manager



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

Moving old pc to a new pc

I set the old pc to DHCP... then se the New PC to a static IP Address that the Old one was using.


Now trying to push Symantec onto the New PC. I enter the IP Address x.x.x.x and it brings up the old pc as unknown computers. It shows the PC name of the results, and that's the pc name of the old one.

Now why did it bring up the old pc when that ip address is now DHCP and it's x.x.x.230 and I entered x.x.x.116 <--- which is the IP of the new pc.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you use the same name in Active Directory as the old computer? Did you delete the old DNS & DHCP record for the old computer?


----------



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just updated the records on the server dns and it found it now as the right pc.

Also the new PC was on a different domain than what Symantec Endpoint was running off of.


New problem now... it says it installed Successfully on Symantec Endpoint, but it's been 15 minutes and hasn't shown up on the New PC.


----------



## thomas_symantec (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Cody,

Lets take a look at the install log from the client.

From start - run - %temp%\SEP_INST.log, search for Return Value 3 and post the 10 lines above the return value 3.

Thanks,

Thomas


----------



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't see any SEP_INST.log files


----------



## thomas_symantec (Aug 23, 2011)

Then the installer is never running on that system. What version of SEP are you running? 
Have you tried copying the installer, and running it local?


----------



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

Version 11.0.6005.562

I can try doing it locally.


----------

